# Want to take my son fishing!



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Hey Guys. I would like to take my 9yr old son and do some inshore fishing. We live in the Texas City area. I know there are some good charters around. Please PM me with cost and such. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Roostor (Jul 17, 2006)

*specnreds.com*

Check out specnreds.com...Capt David Williams and Capt. Grey Wiel, both I have fished with and will do you right...just tell em you talked to Roostor and to give you a good deal. They are in San Leon, but could probably pick you and your son up at the Dike.

If you go....I wanna see some pictures....Good Luck.


----------



## swade36 (Jun 26, 2008)

Donnie Hayden said:


> Hey Guys. I would like to take my 9yr old son and do some inshore fishing. We live in the Texas City area. I know there are some good charters around. Please PM me with cost and such. Thanks in advance.


A smart bet to Give "Showtime Guide Svs." a call. Great with the kids and you won't be disappointed. Very service oriented and also educational. He'll give you a lot of "how to"...info for your future trips. He's local and knows the area better than anyone I'VE ever seen!
Should be able to reach him @ (409) 599-6555.
Good luck!


----------

